

Beej's Guide to Network Programming - h43k3r
http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/

======
efbbbf
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5241220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5241220)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9445692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9445692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=584557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=584557)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623813)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5989561)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7584974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7584974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=286701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=286701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6779200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6779200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9018621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9018621)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917102)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666318)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1593037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1593037)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=337371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=337371)

~~~
h43k3r
The positive side of such repetitive posts is that sometime there are some
newcomers which will get to know about these amazing resources, which will be
helpful to them in many different ways.

~~~
bluedino
They are nice guides (even if I remember them being bashed in the old days, or
maybe that was just his Win32 programming guide), however the audience of them
(programming network sockets in C) seems lost here.

------
h43k3r
This is the one of the must haves when anyone is doing network programming. I
used it heavily during my college projects.

This post is inspired from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9619375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9619375)

------
chris_wot
A total classic, and still awesome.

------
markcerqueira
All aboard the Beej-posts-train!

